# epdm roof maintainance



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi all just to let you know how it whent

used cleaner and two coats of plas-t-coat surplyed by linda


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave
Nice job mate.....
There is a chap on here who lives on the south coast who will be looking at your picture soon, and I am sure that your job will give him encouragement.... Well done :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Great job Dave.......lookin' good!


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

*EDPM Roof Maintenance*

Hello Dave

I'm the chap on the South Coast with a major roof problem and still working on it. Some clown of a previous owner covered the roof in some kind of gunk that has cracked like crazy paving. Some parts I can peel off in about 3-4 inch strips others I am prising off with a fridge de-icing scraper (very carefully) and it is taking for ever ie. some pieces are about an 8th of an inch and are still very firmly attached. Cosidering the area I have to work on is approx. 8*30 feet, I want to make sure the membrane is completely clear before I start the next stage.

So my questions are:

What area did you have to work on?

What did you use to clean the surface?

What quantity of Plas -t--coat did you use?

How did you apply it to get such an excellent finish?

Ian


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi ian...i have seen your roof on a previous tread,but with time you will have it sorted i myself had a small leak on a skylight apon inspection the seal had gone on one side and it was full of screws ,so i took it of and cleaned the areas up refiterd skylight and left to see what the rain could do...nowt. i then cleaned of the roof with full timers rubber roof cleaner using washing up sponges and cloth to rinse just small area at a time(hard on the old nees)next day repeated prosess flowing day just painterd the plas-t-coat with 2.5 brushs(just through them away after).second coat whent on few days later it dry's sort of mat and feel powdery ,very bright(snow blind) but has settled down now after the red hot sun in france and the rain since i got back i bough a galen tin and have only used half so will redo at a later date both products were from linda...cleaner £8.....pas-t-coat....£30
time comsuming i know but keep at it ian
dave


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

Ian i forgot to mention witch plas-t-coat i used it was..elasomerc roof coating.....does what it says on the tin!!
100%acrylic latex polymer can be used over galvanized steel,bituminous,concrete.wood,poluretane foam and ashfelt roofs .do not apply below 10 centergrade

hope this helps.........dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Dave .. looks great mate ..  

Does the tin specifically say it's suitable for EPDM roofing.. ? The reason I ask (and maybe Linda can clarify) on my 'roof care' instructions it says not to treat with any roof sealants but to clean only with soap and water.. :?


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Jim

It is sold in the States for use on all manner of roofing surfaces, see description here....
http://www.rvpartscenter.com/ProductDetail.asp?PID=34618&DID=12&CID=91&SID=9
taken word for word from our suppliers catalogue - I can't link direct to our supplier for obvious reasons :wink: 
Suffice to say, this dealer shops from the same place as me 

You are correct, all a rubber roof should need is washing with a suitable cleaner to keep it up to scratch, however, once the membrane starts to thin or tear due to neglect or damage its advisable to mend and protect and these products are ideal for the job and a lot cheaper than a new membrane.

Sad to say, the Americans often neglect their RV rooves and we have had a few come in over the years which have needed treating...this has worked for us which is why we sell it.

PS your parcel is on its way :wink: 
Cheers
Linda


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi jim....no it does not say epdm sepcifically it says all elastomeric roof mastic's..as for cleaning it say's must be free from grease dirt oil loose paint ect ,but nothing to say not to use a purpose rubber roof cleaner

dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Dave and Linda 

Thanks for info and site, certainly looks the biz if you need to tart up the roof, mine has a lot of black mouldy looking spots which don't wash off, should I be worried .. 8O


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

*EPDM Roof Maintenance*

Hello Dave

Thanks for info and encouragement.

You did'nt say what area you had to cover ** by **.

I tried to do some work on it last w/end but the wind was a might too strong and she was rolling around in the gusts. I am parked on a farm and an H & H bod was around to see the farmer - he said that's dangerous you should have scaffolding all round!

Keith, any news on your visit down here.

Ian

PS will be back in an hour, just off to sell some video filming kit I no longer need.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Jim

The mould is nothing to be worried about, its just mildew which will shift with the appropriate cleaner/conditioner....the thing to watch for is any thin or over stretched areas, especially if you use the roof for carrying stuff and have cause to go up and walk on it a lot.

Shame your box has already gone....could have popped a bottle in 8) 

Linda


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the advice Linda , I'll get a bottle before heading for Spain, if your back in time,.. I'm going to volunteer Jan :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Thanks for the advice Linda , I'll get a bottle before heading for Spain, if your back in time,.. I'm going to volunteer Jan :lol: :lol: :lol:


Typical man! :lol: :lol: :lol:

We're back in Sept 1st :wink:


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi Ian .i did all of the roof

dave


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

lugnutt said:


> hi Ian .i did all of the roof
> 
> dave


Dave...Your bus is a 31 footer isn't it?
I think Ian is trying to establish if his van is a similar size to yours.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi all....yes linda my rv is 30 footer,two coats took half of the tin ,will redo in the spring with the remander
dave


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

*epdm roof maintenance*

Thanx Linda.

After looking at the Avtar I realised Lugnutt's was similar in size to mine.

I am still getting on with preparing the roof - spent 6 - 7 hours over the weekend. Some minute stubborn pieces that I left are now easy to remove as they are not surrrounded by larger bits. I don't think I am making sense here.

So I am removing almost all of this coating. The problem will come when I attack the sides - ie where the roof curves over down to the gully.

Ian


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian
I think Daves RV is about 30ft x 8ft so similar to yours mate. After I sober up from my 21st birthday party :roll: :roll: on Wednesday, we will be leaving for the coast on Saturday. I will call you beforehand and arrange to meet up and go through your list of things :lol: :lol: 
See you soon mate

Keith


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

*EPDM Roof Maintenance*

Hi Kieth

That must have been some party if you are still recovering !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Many happy returns on your 21st agaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiin

Looking forward to seeing you this w/end.

Tony Hunt must be away on hols at the moment as I e/mailed him ages ago and he has not been active on the site for some time.

Here's to the next 21 :lol: :lol:

Ian


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Quick note about RV rubber roof maintenance... On Sunday I climbed up onto the roof of Rocky and got going with some rubber roof cleaner and conditioner that I got here http://www.statesidetuning.co.uk/motorhomes3.htm
I can report that it is amazingly easy to use, took about 1 1/2 hours to thoroughly clean a 30 x 8 ft roof which is not an amazing brilliant white (instead of a grotty grey...) and the roof now has a sheen to it, so I guess whatever the "conditioners" are they are acting to keep the roof cleaner. I am hoping that we will not get so many of those grey streaks down the side of the van now but time will tell. I also hope that the roof will last longer if I clean it thoroughly every year :wink: :wink: 
So to all you RV owners I can thoroughly recommend this cleaner as a labour saving "does what it says on the label" product.

Keith


----------

